# Twelve pampered cats and I



## WillDoDa (Feb 26, 2004)

Hello all, I am new here. I have twelve mostly wonderful cats  They basically rule my life with no apologies, of course cats never apologize. 
What follows is a very long description of EACH of my cats, you can avoid it if you wish.
It started almost 7 years ago with Harley D. He is the oldest and has the most attitude, he's an orange domestic short hair. Then several months later I added Ginger, silver and black dsh, She is the head girl, and don't let anyone forget it. Daphne is black and gray dsh, she likes to make trouble and is almost 4. Max 2 is a very sweet gray dlh he'l be freinds with anyone who will let him. Shiloh 2 is a black shy kitty who prefers to live in the bedroom and struggles to be litter trained. 
Those are the FIVE that I chose to be mine. The rest sort of happened over the past year. First there is Baby gray and white dsh who we inherited from my husbands mother, he's the only one declawed YUCK, but he is a TOTAL baby! Next we have Cougar approx 18 mo gray / black dsh who I think is a little mentally challenged, but a sweety, and his brother Akiro who is the only Purely black cat I have, about the same age too. Aki is the sweetest little fellow, he is always sitting on the counter when I use the tub trying to save me from the water. (sorry if tmi, it's just so cute when he does it) Then there are the three ladies, Teresa (T-bird) unknown age, she is a black gray dsh with some orange spots, I think she has been abused because she has some strange back problems and cringes when she gets in trouble, and she is pretty mischevious, so she can get in trouble pretty often, but we are very gentle with her. Then there are her daughters, Bastet who is totally gray with the pinkest little tongue you ever saw. She is a tiny little darlin who looks no older than 3 months, but is at least 18 mo old, and Senator a black and white tuxedo who while just as small as her sister takes on the biggest cats in my house as if she were HUGE. THe final member of the family is Roxette, she is black and lives on top of the refridgerator since she seems to hate all of the cats, though she is great with people. All six of the previously mentioned cats just decided to move in of their own free will with no invitation from ME or my other cats! Since the house has a cat door, they just started coming in and feeding from the cat bowls and slowly but surely wormed their way into our lives and laps! 
One thing though, ALL my cats are fixed! If I claim a cat that's because it's fixed.  (there is a gray/white dsh tom that comes in but he is skittish and won't be touched we call him Razor, but he ISN"T MINE!!)


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Twelve cats? Must take a lot of caring for! .


----------



## WillDoDa (Feb 26, 2004)

*They are a lot of work.*

Yes, they take a lot of time, and right now I am pregnant, very close to delivery, so it's a challenge to try to teach them that they are not going to get to fight over mommy's lap anymore! 
Three of them have feline acne, and one is a really really smart girl who we are sure has Bengal in her, she ate around the medicine pill for days and now she won't let my husband catch her to give her pills, SO we are working with the vet on other options! 
I WAS happy with the five I really was! However, I am in love with all 12, up til now they were my babies, and well they still are, I am just not sure what's going to happen with the baby!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Its funny how the other cats just started coming into your home isn't it? Those little cat doors sure are sneaky! I like the name Senator, it equals a tuxedo, which reminds me of a suit, and senators wears suits..ok ok just thought it was cute hehe :lol:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi and welcome to Cat Forum.

Whew, twelve kitties, huh? Now that's a crowd at feeding time!

Keep us up-to-date on the arrival of your baby, too.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Mykitties (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi there! I just would like to welcome you to the forum also! I am new at this forum as well and I love it so far! I have six indoor kitties named Opie, Toby, Harley, Sara, Emily and Winchester! They are all my babies. Would love to hear more about yours sometime. Mine make life very interesting around here! Good luck with your baby! Take care of yourself!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! I like the way the cats came to you.  When are you expecting the baby?


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Welcome to the cat forum an congrats on the little bambino hope everything goes well


----------



## WillDoDa (Feb 26, 2004)

*just a reply*

Thanks for all the welcomes! It's nice to have so many friendly people. 
I am about 2 1/2 weeks or so away from having my own little kitten.  RIght now she is kicking the tar out of me. She's my first after lots of years of waiting. So it's a very exciting time. 
Yes, those cat doors ARE very sneaky! Silly cats, It's like my home lets out some sort of Cats Welcome smell!! I am pretty happy though, the cats are finally sick of all the newbies and have started to run off any NEW cats that want to come in! With TWELVE in the house, I am more than pleased to have them guard against any new interlopers! I always have had trouble saying no to a cat, well ever since I got Harley anyway. He's the one who had to have the back door open and invited in this little litter of kittens who I hand tamed, and took to a no kill shelter. Nothing like the power of FOOD to tame a cat!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

WillDoDa, I saw your web site and you got some really nice pictures there! The kitties are beautiful! I like the flower too! Don't be offended when I say that you kind of look like a cat!  Sometimes I'm thinking if some of us were cats in the previous lifes....

You must ve very excited about your baby! 2 and 1/2 weeks will pass very fast! Let us posted about the baby! Is it going to be a girl or a boy?


----------



## WillDoDa (Feb 26, 2004)

thanks sentimental. I dont' mind if I look like a cat. One of the pictures WAS me dressed up as cat lady for halloween after all. 
My cats all seem to think I am a cat too! So that is not an offensive comment to me. 
I did post a few pictures in the gallery, I am not sure how to do anything else with them, like post them here yet, so guess ya'll will have to check out the four I did manage to post.  It's just Harley, Teresa, Senator and Bastet sofar. Didn't wanna wear down my digital camera's batteries.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I will look at the gallery! 

I know you dressed like that for Halloween... Actually if I think about it you didn't have to dressed like that! You could just walk the way you are, looking as a cat...    Is your husband cat-lover too?


----------



## WillDoDa (Feb 26, 2004)

My husband is the reason I have cats in the first place, I am actually allergic. One day someone offered us a kitten and I said we should talk about it, when I came home from work that day, I had Harley! 
Our current number of cats is sort of due to the fact that my husband (and I) are unable to say no to the cute little faces that keep showing up at our door!! 
I never even had pets before I met him!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I just looked...  Harley's picture is fine but the other pictures are too dark...  and small.....


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

the cats must feel the love if they are coming to you just like that! It's amazing! Maybe you were really cat in the previous life.  Will the baby be ok with all the kitties around?


----------



## Wyvern (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi pleased to meet you


----------



## WillDoDa (Feb 26, 2004)

I am certainly hoping the baby will be fine with all the cats around. I am currently teaching the cats that they cannot ALWAYS be on my lap, and I am going to have a cover on the bassinet so that the cats cannot get into it. Otherwise, the cats are NOT allowed into the nursery, even though they seem to think that they have a right to go in there, they protest LOUDLY at not being allowed! 
Sorry about some of the pictures being to dark. I also didn't realize they were too small! I used to make them too big now I am to far the other way I guess. Harley is so used to me and the camera! He has been photographed constantly since we got him.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Cat Forum!!!! <<)) 

Wow 12 cats and I though my 8 was a handfull!!! @@@


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm sure the baby will be fine. Probably will be cat-lover too!!!  I wish you good luck and all the best! Do you know if it's a girl or a boy?

Don't worry about the pictures. I'm sure you will have other possibilities and take more pictures later on.


----------

